# Milking routine



## rach (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi Folks,

Newbie with a couple of questions for you that I'd appreciate some feedback on.

Our girl Angie is a new arrival (our first goat) and has one full udder, while the other is pretty empty. The goat expert who saw her recently (and the vet, come to that) didn't think this was particularly strange, but she does need to be milked. 

I know this is best done twice daily, but we're newbies and she's a bit averse to being touched. The advice we've been given is to tie her up short, get a knee in front of her hip and go from there to begin with. So my first question is how do you begin desensitising a horned and feisty (but utterly loveable) girl to having her teats handled as undoubtedly I think she is quite sore. Ultimately we want to build a milking platform for her but I think she needs to be accustomed to it first.

Secondly, we know that routine is important and on at least one day of the week everyone at home has to commute in to work, which means a 5am start to get the horses, goats, cats, dog and chickens done before we depart. Every day we're up between 5 and 6 to do the early round of breakfasts etc. In the evenings I'm usually home at 6 and my niece will usually be home earlier. Is it best to pick the best time twice a day and try to stick to that? What would you recommend? Would once each day be ok? We have a very busy schedule but we also want to do the best for Angie.

Thanks 
Rach


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

First suggestion - make sure you have some nice tasty grain for her to eat while you milk her. That way she will be distracted while you milk her.

Secondly - the key to a milking routine is regularity. You don't have to milk at 12 hour intervals, and you don't have to milk twice a day, but you should milk at the same time (or times) every day. So you could milk her at 5 and then again at 7 if that is what works for you.  I currently only milk once a day.

Third - a stanchion is a big help, but until you have one I would try tying her to a fence with some grain in front of her and giving it a shot that way. Stanchion plans are designed for goats without horns so I'm not sure how a standard one would work with a horned goat (all of my goats are disbudded). Know others on the board have horned goats though


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If only one side of her udder is tight and full, I would ask wether or not she'd had a single kid on her or wether you need to worry about mastitis.

Routine is what all animals thrive on . Goats are adaptable though. My work shift is 5 am to 2 pm with a 7-2 shift thrown in on a weekly basis, when I am milking I do so at 4 am and again at 4 pm, when down to once a day I normally milk at 3pm. Getting her used to being touched will be a challenge, keeping grain in front of her will help and do not stop touching her udder even when she gets dancy and kicky, she'll learn to accept your touch and if you stop when she acts up you'll only be teaching her a bad habit. As far as milkstand's with head gates, all but one of my does are horned, I have no problem at all with my head gate and horns.


----------



## rach (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks for the information, folks. Hmm mastitis - hw would I tell?

Does anyone have a plan for a milking platform they'd be willing to share?

Thanks
Rach


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

rach said:


> Thanks for the information, folks. Hmm mastitis - hw would I tell?
> 
> Does anyone have a plan for a milking platform they'd be willing to share?
> 
> ...


Mastitis usually presents with warm/hot teats that may be sore (hard to tell though if she hates being touched anyway). You can also tell by the quality of the milk as well as a strip test. If there is blood, thickness or an off odor to the milk you should be concerned (by off odor I mean foul, not goaty 

Here is the stand patterns I used from FiascoFarms: http://fiascofarm.com/goats/milkstand.html


----------



## nagismom (Sep 25, 2010)

Fias co farm online has the BEST milking stand plans. My son made it as a secondary stand for us and I use it ALL the time. It can be used for horned animals,kids, or adults. I've had everyone from my tiny Katy to my great big 5 year old saanan/alpine cross on it. No problems. The plans are simple to follow and LOTS of pics. Stands make a world of difference.


----------



## ccarman92486 (11 mo ago)

On Valentine's Day, our ND Roo just had her first baby, and he only feeds off one side. Roo's other utter gets very hard and enlarged. I have been forcing her to let me milk it 1 time a day. Should I milk her 2x or, should I tape her other tete and milk as needed and force Cupid to the opposite or and just keep milking her I don't want Roo to get the mastitis. I have heard so awful stories about that. Nor do I want Cupid not to have enough. Please help... Carol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

ccarman92486 said:


> On Valentine's Day, our ND Roo just had her first baby, and he only feeds off one side. Roo's other utter gets very hard and enlarged. I have been forcing her to let me milk it 1 time a day. Should I milk her 2x or, should I tape her other tete and milk as needed and force Cupid to the opposite or and just keep milking her I don't want Roo to get the mastitis. I have heard so awful stories about that. Nor do I want Cupid not to have enough. Please help... Carol


It would be best to start your own thread since this one is from 2010.

You can milk her twice a day.


----------



## ccarman92486 (11 mo ago)

ksalvagno said:


> It would be best to start your own thread since this one is from 2010.
> 
> You can milk her twice a day.


Ok thank you I'll start a new thread.


----------

